# gtx 580m übertakten



## phila_delphia (27. September 2011)

*gtx 580m übertakten*

Ich habe diesen Post usprünglich für das nvidia Forum verfaßt. Weil er jedoch vielleicht auch hier für den einen oder anderen Leser interessant sein könnte (Immerhin läßt sich die gtx 580m bei mir fast auf den Level einer gtx 560Ti anheben), stelle ich meinen (rückübersetzten) Erfahrungsbericht auch hier rein. Viele Grüße!

In meinem Skullbone X15 (Clevo P150) steckt die gtx 580m. Ja, ich habe sie übertaktet. Und: Nein, ich will mir nicht lieber nen Desktop zulegen . So bin ich beim Übertakten vorgegangen:


Schritt 1:

- Da die gtx 580m auf dem vollen gf 114 Chip aufbaut, vermutete ich, dass sie bestimmt mehr verträgt als die standartmäßig anliegenden 620/1240/1500.
- In der Tat war das Hauptproblem die Temperatur (92 Grad in msi Kombustor und 85 Grad Crysis Warhead 1600x900 DX10 max). Doch hier gibt es Abhilfe...
- Interessanter Weise nämlich hat das Clevo P150 standardmäßig keine Lüftungsschlitze über dem Grafikchip. Trotz Heatpipes staut sich so Restwärme unter der Bodenabdeckung.
- Indem ich viele kleine Löcher in den abnehmbaren Teil der Bodenabdeckung gebohrt habe, konnte ich die Temperatur um 5-6 Grad reduzieren.
- Mit msi Afterburner konnte ich die gtx 580m so bei gleichbleibenden Temperaturen (s.o.) um 10 % auf 682/1364/1650 übertakten. Dies bringt in Spielen einen Was in Spielen einen 8%igen FPS Gewinn mit sich bringt.
- Da der Kombustor die Karte heftig fordert, konnte ich die Karte zum Spielen sogar um 15% übertakten (713/1426/1725) ohne einen extra Lüfter zu verwenden.


Schritt 2:

- Auf Anraten eines Mitgliedes im nvidia Forum, habe ich den Zalman gegen ein CoolerMaster Notepal U2 ausgetauscht. Es ist günstiger und bläst die kühle Luft direkt auf die Heatplates.
- Zur Optimierung der Belüftung habe ich am Notepal die Luftlöcher vergrößert. 
- Mit dieser Konstruktion kann ich die gtx 580m mit bis zu 26,5% Übertaktung (785/1570/1900) betreiben.
- Dennoch pendelt sich die Temperatur im Kombustor nach 10 min bei 89 C ein...
- Ingame erreiche ich in Crysis Warhead 86 und in Dead Island (das die Karte - ohne forcierte Vsync - extrem heiß werden läßt) 88 Grad.


Schritt 3:

- Ich habe eine noch bessere Möglichkeit der Kühlung sowohl der GPU als auch der CPU gefunden... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...eftung-fuer-das-clevo-p150hm.html#post4069199


Fazit:

- Diese Modifikation bringt mir im Spiel durch die Bank 22-23% mehr FPS - egal ob die Spiele fordernd sind oder nicht (Crysis Warhead, Crysis 2, Dead Island, AvP3, BRINK, Skyrim).
- Mit diesen Einstellungen reicht die gtx 580m zu 90% an die standard gtx 560Ti desktop Karte heran, die mit 822/1644/2004 betrieben wird.


Wichtige Beobachtungen im Dauertest:

- Bei Übertaktung über 22,5% produziert die Karte immer wieder Bildfehler in Crysis Warhead und Crysis 2. Nämliches konnte ich auch in Skyrim und Dead Island beobachten. Einen Treiberabsturz, Bluescreen oder Ähnliches habe ich allerdings auch nach einem halben Jahr noch nicht erlebt.

- Nach Mr. Ultimos Hinweis (s.u. - Dank und Gruß an Dich!) habe ich ein Strommessgerät zwischen Laptop und Steckdose gesteckt. Das Ergebnis: Pro übertaktetes Prozent braucht die Karte ein knappes Watt mehr. Während es im Standardbetrieb (gemessen ingame mit Crysis Warhead und Dead Island, welches die Karte sehr heiß werden läßt) ca. 160W sind, konnte ich im um 25% übertakteten Zustand der GPU in der Spitze (kurze Peaks) bis zu 187 Watt messen. Auch hier ist in meinem Fall die Obergrenze erreicht...

- Zugleich läßt sich vermelden, dass es (auch bei Test mit Prime95 und msi Kombustor zugleich) zu keinem Throtteling der CPU/GPU kam, wie das bei den ersten Clevos dieser Generation mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung beschrieben wurde: Schenker XMG P501 - GTX 580M Notebook im Test Rasanter Schluckspecht auf notebookjournal.de.

- Die 214 Watt von denen bei Notebookcheck die Rede war (Test Nvidia GeForce GTX 580M Grafikkarte - Notebookcheck.com Tests ) sind unter diesen Extrembedingungen allerdings ernst zu nehmen: Unter Prime und Kombuster habe ich (ohne OC der GPU) in der Spitze schon 210 Watt gemessen - der Durchschnittswert belief sich bei diesem Test auf 191 Watt. Das ist auf Dauer sicher über der Schmerzgrenze des 180w Netzteils - auch wenn diese außerordentliche Belastung im normalen Gebrauch sicher nie erreicht wird.


Anmerkungen:

- Natürlich läuft meine Karte nicht dauernd mit diesen Werten. Mit msi Afterburner habe ich Profile angelegt und diese mit Hot-Keys verbunden, damit ich nach Bedarf on-the-fly über-/untertakten kann.
- Aufgrund der beschriebenen Bildfehler ist 755/1510/1825 meist das höchste der Gefühle... Diese Werte allerdings sind so stabli, dass ich damit bei F@H ohne Absturz falten konnte.
- Gerade das Untertakten spart in älteren Spielen deutlich Strom, hält die Karte Kühl und den Lüfter leise.
- Sollten Probleme auftreten, oder gar meine Karte abrauchen, werde ich davon natürlich berichten.
- Bitte seid Euch darüber im Klaren, dass ich keine Verantwortung für eure Übertaktungsversuche übernehme und ihr bei hardeware- oder softwareseitiger Einflußnahme die Garantie verliert.


Eine abschließende Bitte noch: Bitte kein Getrolle in diesem Thread! Danke


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

du solltest eventuell nen ersatz netzteil einplanen ^^


----------



## phila_delphia (27. September 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Hm... Daran habe ich nun in der Tat nicht gedacht... Hast Du da (schlechte) Erfahrungen?! Auf Deine Anregung hin werde ich zur Sicherheit den Wattverbrauch messen. Die Ergebnisse ergänze ich im Startpost. Auf jeden Fall mal Danke!

Grüße


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

das nt ist für max 180watt dauerlast ausgelegt. also tust du auch da schon ein wenig an der grenze arbeiten.
was hasten du fürn ram drinne und was für ne cpu ?


----------



## phila_delphia (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

8gb 1333 und 2720qm


----------



## Wolf77 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

gute anleitung 
weißt du zufällig wie weit ich mit mit einer gtx560m (standart 775/1550/1250) @ 950/1900/1350 von einer 570m/580m entfernt bin?


----------



## phila_delphia (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Hi Wolf77!

Also ich denke, dass ist nicht so leicht zu sagen. Grundsätzlich liegt die 560m 15-25% hinter der 570m. Rechnerisch 15% in Spielen manchmal aber auch mehr (Näheres findest Du hier: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ bzw. hier: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ). Nachdem Du Deinen GPU und ALU Takt um ca 22-28 Prozent anheben konntest, solltest Du von den FPS her schon recht nahe an einer standard 570m dran sein. Die 150mhz beim Speicher machen nicht mehr die Welt aus. Das hängt freilich auch sehr vom jeweiligen Spiel ab.

Leider jedoch läßt sich die Menge der Shader-ALUs (192 zu 336) und der Textureinheiten (56 zu 64), in denen sich die 560m von der 570 m unterscheidet, nicht verändern. Besonders die Anzahl Ersterer wirken sich, soweit ich weiß, auf die Menge der gleichzeitig durchführbaren Berechnungen und damit auch auf die Frames aus. Genaueres wird Dir wohl nur der eigene Test und der anschließende Vergleich mit den Werten der 570m zeigen. Auch hier leistet die Seite, die ich oben genannt habe, gute Dienste. Such Dir ein paar Spiele raus, die Du besitzt und deren Benches auch auf notebookcheck angegeben sind (auf vergleichbare CPUs achten!) dann bekommst Du schnell einen eigenen Eindruck.

Übrigens: Wie sieht es denn mit Deinem RAM Takt aus? Da sollte doch ein ähnlicher Speicher verbaut sein wie bei der 570m  und den kann mal laut PCGH auch auf bis zu 1800 bringen. Geht da bei Dir nicht noch ein bißchen mehr? 

Poste doch mal gerne Deine Ergebnisse - würde mich interessieren.

Grüße


----------



## JonnyDee (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

hast du die spannung bei der karte angehoben wenn ja auf welche werte um deine oc werte erreichen zukönnen....
hast auch mal den unterschied der stromaufnahme im oc beobachtet? weis ja nicht wieviel das netzteil da so aushält, bringt ja nischt das oc wenn das netzteil da alle paar wochen oder monate den geist aufgibt...


was die temps angeht kann ich bei meinem book nicht meckern... komme so im durchschnitt auf 70-72°C beim zocken (Battlefield 2 und Dead Island alles auf max ) aber auch nur weil ich hinten ein zollstock drunter liegen habe damit der lapi besser luft ansaugen kann, ohne komme ich leider an die 78°C ran was die gtx 580m derzeit leider immer wieder mal zum abschalten für ca. 20sec bringt (gtx580m bekanntes biosproblem) kann da auch jeden nur den hier raten um die temps in schach zuhalten "CoolerMaster Notepal U2 oder CoolerMaster Notepal U3"

wenn dann würde auch nu so 10-20% oc bereiben wollen wenn sich das mit den temps und der spannung im rahmen hält damit ich dann battlefield 3 sauber zocken kann 

mal noch anders gefragt... ab welche oc musstet du spannung verändern????

MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## phila_delphia (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Hallo JonnyDee!

Für die von mir beschriebenen Settings war kein Veränderung der Spannung nötig. Weder wüßte ich wie das bei meinem Clevo geht (Woher das extra bios nehmen?), noch hätte ich aufgrund der Temperaturentwicklung Lust dazu.

Was die Stromaufnahme angeht: Das habe ich oben unter "Wichtige Beobachtungen im Dauerbetrieb" schon genau aufgeführt. Fürs normale Spielen sollten + 20 % von den Wattzahlen her kein Problem darstellen (besonders da die Netzteile auch Reserven haben). Unter extremer Belastung (siehe ebenfalls oben) sieht das schon anders aus. Wenn Du es drau anlegst, kannst Du Dein Netzteil schon ganz ohne OC frittieren...

Ich schalte mein OC Potenzial nur in den Spielen per Hotkey frei in denen es sich auch wirklich lohnt. Die etwas höhere Stromaufnahme über diese Zeit sollte nicht schaden.

Grüße


----------



## JonnyDee (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

ahhhh, habe nicht gesehen das du da noch was geschrieben hattest... möchte sagen das stand vor ein paar tagen noch nicht da  aber jetzt weis ich bescheid....

dann werde ich das mal mit nen paar Games testen.... 
werde dann bescheid geben wie die temps aussehen und was ich für punkte/fps erreichen konnte

MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## phila_delphia (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Hi JonnyDee! Danke erst mal! Stand leider schon da , weil es bei den Ergänungen steht, kann das leicht geschehen.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungsberichte und freu mich sehr, wenn Du sie hier postest!!!

Grüße


----------



## JonnyDee (1. November 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Habe dich nicht vergessen, Tests sind soweit abgeschlossen und waren echt erstaunlich 
Muss den Text noch bissel machen und dann poste ich es..., voweg eines Battlefield 3 läuft auf 1920x1080 und High knapp  35-45fps in harten gefechten 

MfG
JonnyDee


----------



## phila_delphia (2. November 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Na das ist doch ein hervorragendes Ergebnis würde ich meinen  Achte halt, wenn Du die Chance hast, auch auf die Leitungsaufnahme (wie man weiter vorn mir auch geraten hat).

Auf jeden Fall aber ist es schön zu sehen, dass man es in Spielen mittlerweile auch mit einem Notebook ordentlich krachen lassen kann.

Dir viel Spaß beim fraggen!!!

Grüße


----------



## Wolf77 (8. November 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Wie meinst du das mit dem ram takt? 

Ich hab sie jetzt auf 925/1850 laufen, was in allen Spielen stabil ist, da bei 940 in BF 3 Artefakte auftreten, was einer steigerung von 20% entspricht. Wenn das 570m Niveau ist, bin ich mehr als zufrieden 
BF 3 läuft damit auf alles Ultra bis auf an ein paar wenigen Stellen flüssig.  Edit: Kampagne! wie s im online aussieht weis ich noch nicht / treiber ist der aktuelle nvidia BF3 beta treiber

Gibt es irgend eine möglich keit das bios so zu editieren dass ich overvolten kann? da im Volttable nur 0,82 für 2D und 0,96 V für 3D vorhanden sind - es ist noch massiv kühlleistung vorhanden (65°C nach 3h spielen und die lüfter drehen nichtmal auf vollast )

Ich werde mich in den nächsten tagen mal ans benchen machen


----------



## phila_delphia (8. November 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Wow! Hört sich doch hervorragend an. Den Tests zufolge hat das G74 aber auch eine Monster-Kühlung . Da bist Du sicher sehr sehr, nahe an der 570m (oder vielleicht schon drüber ).

Wegen des Ram Taktes: Nun die 925/1850, die Du angegeben hast beziehen sich wahrscheinlich auf den GPU/Shader Takt. Bei Afterburner kannst Du aber auch noch den Takt des Grafikkarten Ram verändern. Ich nehme mal an, das das der dirtte Wert ist, den Du angegeben hast 925/1850/*1350*. Diesen Wert solltest Du (wie ich annehme problemlos) hochsetzen können Richtung 1800, da bei bei diesen Chips in der Regel überall der gleiche Speicher verbaut ist.

Mit Overwolting habe ich keine Erfahrung und würde selbst eher die Finger davon lassen. Bei Alienware gibt es ein bestimmtes Bios, das Overvolting möglich macht. Bei Asus habe ich davon allerdings noch nichts gehört. Sei aber lieber Vorsichtig. Check in jedem Fall auch mal Deine Leistungsaufnahme, nicht, dass Dein Netzteil schlapp macht...

Grüße und Viel Spaß weiterhin!

@JonnyDee: Wegen des GPU Throtteling ab 78 Grad: Ich meine ich habe neulich im Alineware-Forum gelesen, das es ein beta Bios gibt, das dieses Problem in den Griff bekommt. Hab leider den Link nicht parat...


----------



## Wolf77 (8. November 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

achso dann hab ich dich doch richtig verstanden.
Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass sich eine erhöhung des speichertaktes über 100mhz nicht mehr viel bringen soll, deswegen hab ich den nur auf 1350 gesetzt bringt mir ein höherer speichertakt vorteile?

ich frag mal bei asus nach ob es ein freigeschaltetes grakabios gibt danke für den tipp  mein netzteil sollte es packen, hat 150W


----------



## JonnyDee (9. November 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Ich habe mal in den beiden Alienwareforen geschaut, es gibt zwar ein angeändertes Bios aber das ist fast das selbe was Alienware rausgebracht hat... das Throtting ist nicht behoben es wurde nur was geändert, was kann ich nicht sagen ich kann nur bestätigen das ich jetzt nicht mehr an die 78°C ran komme sondern bei 72°c ist schluss, scheinen wohl die gpu v. gesengt zuhaben oder was was auch immer. Ot das Bios wirklich was bringen wird kann man erst nächsten Sommer sagen wenn ich dann mal wieder die Temparaturen steigen.

Auch mit dem in der Sig. geschriebenen OC ist bei max 74°C schluss....

MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## phila_delphia (9. November 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

@Wolf77: Also ich würde schon meinen, dass eien Erhöhung was bringt - Speicher, Sahder und Ram sind in gewisser Weise aufeinander abgestimmt... Wenn Du alle drei Werte linear erhöhen kannst, dann sollte die Performance-Ausbeute auch quasi linear ansteigen. Diese Weisheit ist übrigens nicht von mir - ich hab einfach die September PCGH verschlungen  darum ruhig rauf mit den Werten. Der Chip sollte es packen und so lange Du die Spannung nicht erhöhst kann deinem Ram auch kaum was passieren. Wegen des 150W Netzteils... Also mit der Übertaktung steigt die Leistungsaufnahme massiv!!! Ich hab ein 180W Netzteil und komme im übertakteten Zustand in den Spitzen auf bis zu 190W (Im Burn-in mit prime95 und msi-Afterburner waren es kurzzeitig sogar 214W). Deshalb sei bitte vorsichtig!

@JonnyDee: Danke für den Hinweis. Ich dachte, da wäre schon ne Lösung gefunden. Hätte ich Dir zumindest gewünscht, denn 72/74 Grad sind nun wirklich nicht viel... Tut mir Leid.

Viele Grüße an Euch!


----------



## Wolf77 (9. November 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

gut dann setz ich nochmal 50mhz drauf, dann ist alles um 150mhz erhöht 

wegen dem netzteil: über 200w oha  wie kann ich die leistungsaufnahme messen?


----------



## phila_delphia (10. November 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Hi Wolf77

Die Leistungsaufnahme kannst du z.B. damit: Technoline Cost Control Energiekostenmessgerät weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik messen. Softwareseitig gibt es da keine Möglichkeit.

Pass Deinen Speicher lieber in der Relation an: Also GPU/Shader/Ram je um 10 bzw.15 bzw.20 Prozent erhöht. Das sollte im Duchschnitt mehr Leistung bringen.

Grüße

P.S.: Der Hit bei den 214 Watt war, dass das noch nicht mal im Übertakteten Zustand war sonder "vanilla"... Seither versuche ich vergeblich (auch schon mit Anfragen an PCGH) raus zu bekommen, ob bzw. wie viel Reserve Notebooknetzteile haben.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. November 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

aufgrund der passiven eigenschaft der netztteile,haben die leider nicht viel reserven. zumal die netzteile für ne dauerlast von bis zu 180 watt ausgelegt sind . und nicht wie bei einem desktop nt wo draufsteht hier sind 500 watt drinne und du kannst nur ca 80 % nutzen und nit die vollen 500.
die haben ansich auch nen kleinen anteil an luft nach oben aber der ist unmengen geringer als bei nem desktop netzteil, also auf jeden fall unbedingt die finger von den spannungen lassen! zumindest was das over volting betrifft. generell ist das problem mit "geknackten" biosen von lappis nit von der hand zu weisen. wenn du aus irgend einen kompatiblitäts grund dir das bios oder so zerkloppst. dann haste da wortwörtlich nen haufen schrott liegen. zumal auf netzt teile und akkus von clevo eh nur nen halbes jahr garantie besteht


----------



## Wolf77 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Ich habe heute mal Furmark 1.9.1 bei meinen OC-Taktraten drüberlaufen lassen: Endtemperatur 71°C, Leistungsaufnahme zwischenzeitlich 165.6W  Dafür ein Score von 843p bei 14fps  beim Spielen komm ich allerdings auch mit oc nie in einen für mein 150W Netzteil kritischen Bereich.


----------



## phila_delphia (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

@ Wolf77: Na also dann paßt das doch. Glückwunsch!!!

Ich habe meinen "Wattrekord" wie erwähnt auch nur unter absoluten Extrembedingungen erreicht (Furmark Burn-in und Prime95 parallel) .

Viele Grüße


----------



## dimotion (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Hallo Leute, ich hab meine gtx 580m mit 735/1850 Mhz laufen. Ich bin so etwas über der Leistung GTX 560 Desktop mit Standardtakt.
Heiß wird die Karte nur in Witcher 2,so um die 86-90 Grad.
BF3 läuft auf Ultra mit 2x MSAA in 1920x1080 mit 36-46 FPS.
Auststattung:
i7-2820qm
gtx 580m
16 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz
Intel SSD 320 300 GB
OCZ Vertex 3 240 GB
BD-RW Brenner
Clevo P170HM mit Hannstar Glare Display


----------



## phila_delphia (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Hi Dimotion!

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an. Hast Du auch mit Afterburner übertaktet? Wenn ja, dann ließ doch zur Sicherheit Deine Temperatur permanent aus...

Grüße


----------



## hysterix (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Hab zwar keine GTX580m aber die GTX570m und kann die ohne Probs mit MEM:1900 MHZ und GPU:730 MHZ Ocen^^


----------



## dimotion (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Die Temps sind immer im grünen Bereich.Warten wir mal auf den Sommer!
Ich übertakte mit MSI Afterburner,echt cool.
Jetzt warte ich gespannt auf die neuen Grakas von Nvidia!
Die GTX 680m wird extrem schnell,denke oberhalb von GTX 560 TI Desktop
oder gar auf Niveau der GTX 570 Desktop.Und übertakten lässt die sich sicher auch.
Kann nur hoffen das die zu meinem Laptop kompatibel ist sprich
MXM 3.0b und das kein Bios Update nötig wird.

Grüße


----------



## phila_delphia (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Ja! Ich bin auch SEHR  auf die neuen (mobilen) Grafikkarten gespannt. Und um die Schnittstelle mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Ich habe noch nichts Neues in dieser Richtung gehört... Auch das mit dem Bios-Update wäre halb so wild.

Dass die neue mobile High-End Generation über die 560Ti mit Standarttakt hinauskommt steht für mich außer Frage. Schließlich kommt man schon mit der übertakteten 580m auf bis zu 90% an die Leistung derselben heran. Schließlich sind die Chips genau gleich - einzig die Spannung ist wegen der Kühlmöglichkeiten gedrosselt. Dennoch werde ich nicht gleich nach Erscheinen der neuen Serie zuschlagen. Die letzten Jahre haben mir zwei Dinge gezeigt:

1.) Im mobilen Bereich sind gerade die Grafikeinheiten zu Beginn so überteuert wie nirgends (auch nicht im Desktopbereich!!!).
2.) Hat sich gerade bei der gtx 480m/485m/580m Serie gezeigt, wie viele Verbesserungen in einer Serie zu gemacht werden können.

Damit meine ich nun nicht, dass ich NUR warten und NIE kaufen werde (weil irgendwann immer noch was besseres kommt). Doch nachdem die grafische Entwicklung bei den Spielen (auch auf Grund der Konsolen) gerade stagniert, sehe ich für mich keine Notwendigkeit, gleich bei Launch der nächsten Generation den Geldbeutel aufzumachen. Ich bin mit meiner 580m gerade derart zufrieden, dass ich mir in aller Ruhe die ersten Tests anschauen und warten kann, bis die ersten Kinderkrankheiten der neuen Oberklasse ausgemerzt sind.

Grüße


----------



## JonnyDee (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Moin, 

also ich kann gleich sagen wenn der Sommer da ist und Ihr im Zimmer mal schlappe 25°C und mehr habt das euer OC nicht mehr sicher ist. Ich empfehle in jeden Fall die Temps zu beobachten bevor Ihr da nen paar Stunden Zocken wollt sobald es wärmer im Simmer wird.

Mit meinem OC habe ich jetzt meist 72-75°C (inkl. Notebookkühler drunter) aber im Sommer können das locker nochmal 10-15°C mehr werden da ich ohne OC schon die 80°C geknackt hatte und das war Spätsommer auf der Sonnenseite mit 26°C Zimmertemp...

Also Vorsicht und immer auf das NT achten da das im Sommer natürlich auch um einiges Wärmer wird....

MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## dimotion (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Hallo phila delphia,
es ist sehr beeindruckend welche Taktraten du mit dem P150HM erreichst
Bei mir geht es definitiv nicht schneller,liegt aber nicht an den erreichten Temperaturen
sondern wohl eher an der Begrenzung der Vcore der Karte,sprich Maximum des möglichen
ist bei vorhandener Spannung erreicht.
Lies doch bitte mal die ASIC Quality mit GPU-Z 0.5.9 aus! Ich habe  75,9%
Wenn die Werte einen Sinn machen müsste die bei Dir wesentlich höher sein,
also mehr Leistungsreserven bei gleichem Vcore

Grüße


----------



## phila_delphia (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Hi dimotion!

Ich wußte bis heute nicht einmal, dass es so was wie ASIC Qualität überhaupt gibt. Vielleicht sollte man auch nicht zu viel darauf geben, denn anscheinend wird die Qualität bei unterschiedlichen GPU-Z Versionen auch unterschiedlich ausgelesen (beim googeln gefunden). Wie auch immer: meine wird mit 85% angegeben. Ob das nun wirklich heißt, dass sich die Karte besser übertakten läßt als gleichwertige, halte ich für fraglich. Ich denke eher, dass es auch sehr am Gehäuse und/oder Bios hängt. Alienware z.B. hatte mit der 580m trotz super Kühlung am Anfang echte Probleme mit dem GPU Throtteling - und das kam wohl in erster Linie vom Bios her...

Auch hat die PCGH hat in keinem der OC Tests mit den mobilen Chips diese ASIC Qualität für erwähnenswert gehalten. Und nun soll GPU-Z auf Knopfdruck die relative Übertaktbarkeit herausfinden?!?!?! Das wäre schon was... Denn die optimalen Einstellungen zu finden, die dann auch wirklich laufen ist ein langwieriger Prozess. Auch bei mir reagieren manche Games nach wie vor zickig auf die höheren Werte - obwohl die Karte stabli und relativ "kühl" läuft - während andere auch die höchsten Werte gut abkönnen.

Also wenn Du mich fragst, dann sind das viele Komponenten und eine Zahl mehr oder weniger ist dabei nicht so entscheidend...

Viele Grüße

P.S.: Bitte beachte auch, dass ich aufgrund der im Startpost beschriebenen Bildfehler, eigentlich nie höher als 755/1510/1825 übertakte. Und das ist schon wieder ganz nahe an Deinen Werten dran. Die meisten Spiele vertragen die von mir beschriebenen 10-20% (745/1490/1800) problemlos, danach wird es dann aber oft eng. Soviel zur Stabilität . In meinen Augen ist das alles sehr relativ und die 5 oder 10 Mhz machen den Kohl wahrlich nicht mehr fett...


----------



## dimotion (22. März 2012)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

So,jetzt ist es raus!Die GTX 675m und GTX 670m sind leider noch Fermi Chips,
dazu mit den selben Taktraten!
Also warten wir auf die GTX 680/685m im Sommer!
Diese wird/werden sicher auf Basis des GK104 basieren und zwar im Vollausbau,
die wird/werden unglaublich schnell
Für alle die aufrüsten wollen,die GTX 580m ist bereits für 360€ erhältlich,
einfach mal auf Geizhals.at suchen
Viele Grüße


----------



## phila_delphia (22. März 2012)

*AW: gtx 580m übertakten*

Hi!

Danke für die Info. Ich war auch gespannt, was da kommen würde - aber wenn sie mit den Desktopkarten so spät dran sind ist das kein Wunder. Wird so sein wie im letzten Jahr - dass die Karten im Sommer geeigt werden, aber nicht vor Herbst bei den Händlern verfügbar sind (zumindest nicht mit vernünftgen Lieferzeiten). Na mir solls recht sein - läuft im Moment alles optimal und ich habe erst noch meine Kühlung optimiert (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...eftung-fuer-das-clevo-p150hm.html#post4069199). Vegleiche dazu auch die Werte im Bild.

Grüße und Danke für den Hinweis.

_P.S.: Hast Du noch nen Link zu den News?!_


----------

